# Help stocking 75 gal tank



## Beccuhs (Apr 2, 2018)

Soooo I setup a 75 gal tank a couple months ago. It's ready to add fish and I have decided to go with African cichlids.. I have done research for 2 months but still somehow am clueless as to what combinations are best. If anyone has any suggestions please let me know below! I would feel better hearing someone with experience tell me what combinations are best rather than go off of my own research. I have sand substrate and a lot of rocks which I read before that Mbunas like but I can take the rocks out if need be. Thanks in advance!


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Has the tank been cylced? Do you have any fish that you like that you've come across in your research? There are tons of options for a 75.


----------



## Beccuhs (Apr 2, 2018)

Tank is cycled. I was browsing different sites and came across a buffalo head cichlid which I think looks really neat. I read that the best tank mates for them are mid to high swimmers so I was wondering if there's any pretty colorful peacocks that could be paired with them...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would focus the tank either on peacocks or buffalo heads, but I would not combine them. Which would you prefer?


----------



## Beccuhs (Apr 2, 2018)

Definitely peacocks!


----------



## Beccuhs (Apr 2, 2018)

I love the color of the peacocks but aren't the females very dull? I grew up seeing yellow labs and frontosas which I love but I don't think a 75 gal would be adequate for frontosas would it?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Female peacocks are dull and a 75G would not work for Frontosa, correct.

Mbuna like yellow labs have colorful females and work well in a 75G.


----------



## fish_gazer (Nov 9, 2017)

Beccuhs said:


> I have sand substrate and a lot of rocks which I read before that Mbunas like but I can take the rocks out if need be.


I built a wall made from stacked rocks and topped with driftwood lengthwise down the middle of my aqaurium. It essentially divides it in two and my 5 peacocks, 2 haps and yellow lab use it to establish each fish's space within the tank.

I know it is not recommended to have rocks in an aquarium with haps or peacocks (or an mbuna or driftwood or plants for that matter!), but they are all doing well. They have open space to swim but can and often do chill out in their own little area if or when they want.


----------



## Beccuhs (Apr 2, 2018)

Would yellow labs work good with white tail acei and albino socolofi? If so how many of each group should I add and should I use the river rocks or no? I had no idea they were recommended NOT to use. I thought they all liked the caves and hides.


----------



## Beccuhs (Apr 2, 2018)

Beccuhs said:


> Would yellow labs work good with white tail acei and albino socolofi? If so how many of each group should I add and should I use the river rocks or no? I had no idea they were recommended NOT to use. I thought they all liked the caves and hides.


Came back to add in that the rocks have been thoroughly cleaned and used in other aquariums for years with no issues, they were disinfected after being removed from my 55 gal aquarium so parasites and bacteria isn't my concern


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Labs, socolofi and acei should work in a 75G with usual dimensions and rectangle shape. River rocks are highly recommended.

I think fish_gazer means less rocks for haps and peacocks. But labs, acei and socolofi are mbuna so you can't have too many rocks.


----------



## fish_gazer (Nov 9, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> Labs, socolofi and acei should work in a 75G with usual dimensions and rectangle shape. River rocks are highly recommended.
> 
> I think fish_gazer means less rocks for haps and peacocks. But labs, acei and socolofi are mbuna so you can't have too many rocks.


Yes, exactly.


----------



## Beccuhs (Apr 2, 2018)

Oh my gosh I read that completely wrong! Okay gotcha. I think I'm on track now. How many of each type of fish should I add?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you are going to have those 3 species I would shoot for 1m:6f of each after removing extra males. If you are buying unsexed juveniles as we usually have to with mbuna, I would add 12 of each and rehome extra males as they mature.


----------



## Beccuhs (Apr 2, 2018)

Gotcha. Thank you all so much for your help!


----------

